# Onshore application for Student Visa.



## LauraMunroBruce (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, 
Have looked through both the immigration and the TAFE websites but was wondering if anyone had any personal experiences with International student Visas.
A little background, I am on my 2nd WHV and am currently in a relationship with an australian citizen. We can see ourselves getting married in the future but neither of us wants to get married just to rush my application for residency along.
My visa runs out in August of this year and I want to get my applications done as soon as possible so it doesn't look like I'm doing everything last minute. The only problem is the money situation as I don't really have much savings. I have figured out that I will be able to afford a TAFE course in Early Childhood Studies (cert4) which is something i've always wanted to do, plus the fact that it on the list of required skills I must admit, is a bonus!
One of the questions I have is that the school year starts in Feb and my visa runs out in Aug. I could do a short 6 month course but that is going to cost me at least $5000 which i am willing to spend if it comes down to it but i'd rather not. Any other suggestions? 
Also can I apply for the course and (if I get accepted) apply for the visa before I've paid my fees?
I would imagine that there would be no problem with me applying for the course and the visa while in Australia?
Any help would be really appreciated.
Laura


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Laura,
No problem applying for the course and visa whilst in Australia though the latter is dependant obviously on you having a visa to allow being here and that having no "no further stay condition" on it.

It'll be up to TAFE re when fees are to be paid with reference to their issue of a letter of offer and conforming acceptance.
Not sure on what their time frame is but I'd imagine once you make an enquiry re enrolling and they issue a letter of offer, you'll have a certain length of time and usually a latest date by which to confirm your acceptance and they'll stipulate whether you need to pay straight away with acceptance or whether it can be delayed to closer to start of course/
Again I'd suspect the former for otherwise they could be taking too many bookings from which there would be withdrawals and even a TAFE college has $$$$budgetting applicable.

So once you are accepted and have confirmation of that you can apply for your visa, and though not specified on the web site I think student visas are normally only issued to start a month before a course commences.

I imagine you could possibly look at an interim course, though without the two courses linked you may be up for two separate student visas and that's something you really ought to check with Immi - give them a ring on 131881 and they are usually quite helpful.
Time your call right on office opening hours and you'll possibly not experience too long a wait.
The other issue with trying to get something like that arranged is that most Unis and Colleges, TAFE included take a break over the December/January period though some do have Summer Courses as they call them.
Best to first check with TAFE re any linking/continuation.

If you can get course continuity sorted or even if there will be something of a minimal break, it'll not hurt to ask of DIAC the question of getting a bridging visa for any gap times. Worst it can be is Sorry, nope!

As you point out, one way or another ít could be quite a bit more expense and other options you may want to consider are:

. If you have been in a relationship by 12 months prior to August, you could always consider a defacto partner visa as against getting married.
If you'll not have the 12 months up but happen to be in Victoria, ACT or Tasmania you may be able to register your relationship [basically an alternative to a marriage being registered ] and that waives the 12 months requirement though you'll still need to show that a relationship exists - same address, bills, bank accounts etc.

. If you'll be just short of the 12 months, there's always the Aussie version of the border run and so depending on where you are, you take the cheapest trip out of Australia just near end of your WHV and return on an ETA just so you have some extra time to see what you haven't. [if in east, heading to NZ requires some finessing re you needing a ticket out to a country you have an entry right to before an airline will take you there, hence do it in last week of the WHV or alternately you buy a refundable ticket from NZ to Fiji beforehand and then cancel it once you have the eta to fly back to Australia. ]
12 months is up and apply for the defacto or do it twice [three months at a time allowed in Australia] and in second period you'll be close enough for coverage by the student visa.

Being on the ETA does not allow working though

. Another slant on the defacto if some further time is required, would be your partner taking some holidays if working or time off one way or another id possible and both of you heading to NZ with all the documents pre-prepared and then once 12 months is up, apply in NZ and I know of one person who had her defacto visa granted the same day in Auckland, though it'll not always be that way.
But if it happens or just in a week or so, doing the defacto abroad is cheaper.

*Edit:* OK, found a little more, ie.


> So what do I do from August until Feb?
> I could do a short six month course, maybe the cert 3 in early childhood but that is going to be another $5000 which I don't mind spending if I have to but it would be nice not to!
> Also what would happen with residency after? When would I need to start applying for it? And what about proving our relationship throughout that time incase we needed to use that option further down the line? Could we still live together on the same lease and have a joint account etc so that we have the evidence for visas later on if required but just not declare it when applying for his fee support etc? I could start collecting evidence now such as receipts for presents, travel to see him, phone bills etc but we won't be living together for another few months yet.
> Sorry for the ramble but it all seems to be a rather long and complicated process!
> ...


So you're not in Vic, ACT or Tas.
And time together for a defacto partner visa has to wait a bit.
Re shellyj's illegal comment on _Could we still live together on the same lease and have a joint account etc so that we have the evidence for visas later on if required but just not declare it when applying for his fee support etc?_ , legally as far as IMMI are concerned, you'll not be partners and many students live with their GFs and if you're not supporting him it'll not be an issue.
Just make sure that you account for any money you are earning on the WHV as being saved for your study costs.
But you could still put a lease, bank account and utilities in joint names to have the evidence for a defacto visa down the track.

So, it would seem you options are more confined to
. Seeing if you can get a course continuity situation going.
. Using the ETA
And a couple more
. Depending on what work you're doing or have been while on the WHV, is an employer sponsor 457 an interim option?
. Then there's Sponsored Training - http://www.immi.gov.au/students/sponsored/otv/ which is probably difficult to get without some training/experience but you have at least six months to have a hunt around and if you put your case re looking to do the Early Childhood Course you might find some possibilities.
. And what of starting the Early Childhood Course this year if that can be fitted in with the romance side of things.
. Seeing as you aren't together at the moment, I suppose another option to keep you working [ but means some greater separation ]
A Working Holiday Visa in NZ.

Good Luck and best wishes.


----------

